# Iguana Viv Build Photo Diary



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

some of you may know about my new resident freya the iguana who came to me recently in a bit of a state (for her background see my other threads on my statistics) well im going to start on her new viv in the next couple of days as the one that came with her is completely unsuitable. shes currently in a 3ft wide x 2ft high x 2ft deep. she is just under 3ft herself so her current living conditions are disgusting. 

current viv...









as you can see its very small so she can barely stretch out fully, it has a plank of slippery melamine as her only climbing place which her feet are not designed for. the uv is small and the light is not protected. it is boring with nothing to keep her stimulated.

the idea for the new one is this....
it is going to be approx 5.4 ft wide x 5ft high x 2.3ft deep. this will have a diagonal top to fit under the stairs. im going to make it from melamime with fully opening doors hopefully made from perspex or similar. i think glass will be too dangerous beacause of the size. she will have natural logs (treated obviously), some sort of climbing netting, toys and protected lighting along with loads of other stuff.

im going to the builders yards today or tomorrow to price it up so will update this thread when i have more info!! : victory:


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I wouldn't bother with the netting as her claws could get caught in it.


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

jasper1 said:


> I wouldn't bother with the netting as her claws could get caught in it.


 i did think that but im going to find something that will be suitable as an alternative. : victory:


----------



## jenky (Sep 22, 2008)

im on doing the same thing myself at the moment. the cost is totally out of control lol.
you think your iggy is in a bad sized viv? my girl i went and bought (more rescued) is 3ft 3" long and living in a 4x18x18 viv! he light was an energy saveing 8w bulb which i could hold in my hand, thats how hot it got! no stat ither. only good thing was there was a uv tube fitted, but even that is only 12"long.

ive had to keep her in this while i build her new viv and i allow her to wander round the house for 30mins a few times aday for excersize. i have fitted a heat lamp though and a stat.

my new viv will be 6ft wide, 4ft deep and 9ft tall. will also have an extra 4x2x4ft extention which will run along the wall above my BD`s viv makeing my viv 10ft long at the longest point.

building mine from plywood pannels and timber frame.
keep up the good work and keep us updated.
jenk


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

jenky said:


> im on doing the same thing myself at the moment. the cost is totally out of control lol.
> you think your iggy is in a bad sized viv? my girl i went and bought (more rescued) is 3ft 3" long and living in a 4x18x18 viv! he light was an energy saveing 8w bulb which i could hold in my hand, thats how hot it got! no stat ither. only good thing was there was a uv tube fitted, but even that is only 12"long.
> 
> ive had to keep her in this while i build her new viv and i allow her to wander round the house for 30mins a few times aday for excersize. i have fitted a heat lamp though and a stat.
> ...


i want pics of this lol.


----------



## jenky (Sep 22, 2008)

zemon said:


> i want pics of this lol.


which one? the 4x18x18 which she is forced to stay in for short time longer (which she has been in for along time before i got her), or the new viv which im building as quickly as i can?


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

i have seen pics so far of jenks ig viv and its huge!!gonna be a great viv and a lucky ig!!


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

the new one


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

hi debbie,
how is it going. how is the handling issues going i hope freya is settling down.
that viv is poor isnt it.
seraphine came in a smaller viv but he had uv and heat mat and lamp at least and his owners loved him.
have you got rid of all the mites yet???
aare you still wearing the gloves lol.
good luck with the build. if you need anything let meknow. i can but try.

i have posted a thread on breeding season have you encountered any signs yet??

jenky that saounds like it is gonna be a palace. keep us posted.
thanks.
mahender


----------



## jenky (Sep 22, 2008)

well its no were near finished as of yet. i dont really like posting pics when its not finished.

the pannels and doors are only just sat in position plus they need tidying up.

the section on the left were there are no pannels is were the further 4ft extention will be added, it will go along the wall above the bearded dragon 4x2x2 that i built.


----------



## jenky (Sep 22, 2008)

heres the BD`s viv i built, its actually 4ft x 25"x25" lol but near enough 4x2x2.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

jenky.
i am very impressed with your size. lmao

seriously tho that is mahoosive.
nice one.
mahender


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

wow thats absolutly amazing. wot wood are you using? is it cheaper than mealmine and are you having to treat it?


----------



## jenky (Sep 22, 2008)

zemon said:


> wow thats absolutly amazing. wot wood are you using? is it cheaper than mealmine and are you having to treat it?


no idea about cost mate to be honest, its more work then melamine because its not just sheets you build a box out of. 

its just a timber frame then ive cut 6mm plywood sheet to fill in the framework and tarted it up with picture frame trim on each pannel. 
i will have to treat it some how, im going to varnish it so it can withstand the humidity for the iggy.

so sorry for takeing over your thread debcot1.
i will start my own proper thread when its finished. if you have any questions i might be able to help threw pm`s.
jenk.


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

no probs jenky!!

ive now bought the first lot of timber, plans have changed slightly and its now going to be just over 6 x 5 foot. the OH is going to build a frame and weve bought cladding to slat the sides in. theres going to be 2 big sliding vents, a wet tiled area down the shorter end. the doors are going to be framed ones with perspex for safety.
costing so far....
planed timber £12.74
cladding £13.44
liteglaze perspex 1200mm x 1500mm £26.98
vent ££3.98
oh and the OH decided to buy a £40 hammer :devil:

pretty cheap so far i think!!

were holding off building for this week as theres a guy i know who has loads of experience with aggressive iguanas and other big lizards. i feel he may be able to offer her a better home than me. hes coming round this week to meet her so.....watch this space!


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

hi debbie,
are you thinking of getting rid of her. that is a shame. but the iguanas welfare comes first.

i hope you are well.
mahender.


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

mahender said:


> hi debbie,
> are you thinking of getting rid of her. that is a shame. but the iguanas welfare comes first.
> 
> i hope you are well.
> mahender.


 its only a maybe at the moment. i know this guy would be WAY better for her. id be able t see her all the time too!!


----------



## puff addy (Sep 28, 2008)

jenky said:


> im on doing the same thing myself at the moment. the cost is totally out of control lol.
> you think your iggy is in a bad sized viv? my girl i went and bought (more rescued) is 3ft 3" long and living in a 4x18x18 viv! he light was an energy saveing 8w bulb which i could hold in my hand, thats how hot it got! no stat ither. only good thing was there was a uv tube fitted, but even that is only 12"long.
> 
> ive had to keep her in this while i build her new viv and i allow her to wander round the house for 30mins a few times aday for excersize. i have fitted a heat lamp though and a stat.
> ...


 hi
out of interest
how are you gonna heat a tank this big?
i am thinking about a similar project but the heating worrys me


----------

